# Biggest Goldfish?



## Goldies (Sep 27, 2010)

Hello guys, is this the biggest goldfish breed? I just want to confirm this if it is really true.

I really want to breed big goldfish.

Pls take a look here: *BIGGEST GOLDFISH*

Pls leave comments and suggestions...

Thank you so much...


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

Goldies said:


> Hello guys, is this the biggest goldfish breed? I just want to confirm this if it is really true.
> 
> I really want to breed big goldfish.
> 
> ...


well technically i wouldnt call it a goldfish its a koi much like a goldfish they are carp but so are a lot of other aquarium fish. that particular fish in the picture tho isnt the largest ever recorded while it was only 60 lbs and the largest being in the range of 90. they are the largest goldfish like fish your going to be able to buy and let me tell you they can be worth A LOT when they have the right color and pattern most of the nice ones that will cost you around $50-$100 at only a few inches long will be worth anywhere in the range of $1,000-$10,000 when they reach 18-24 inches realisticly depending on how well their pattern and color develop. its not uncommon to see some going for $30,000-$50,000 but u really have to know exactly what to look for when buy them to get ones that can be worth that. ive got a couple now that i paid $40-$80 for at 3 inches that are shaping up to be worth a couple thousand but i doubt id ever be able to sell them for that without being a well known seller. it can take somewhere around 7-10 years to raise them up to 20+ inches maybe even faster depending on how much and how well u feed them. they have a pretty exponential growth rate mine this summer alone went from about 3-4 inches up to 8 but they slow down the bigger they get. dont expect to raise a koi to the size of the on in that picture in captivity unless uve got a whole lot of time 30+ years at least and a whole lot of room. be expected to max captives out at around 2-2 1/2 feet. from what ive heard also is that the most expensive koi ever sold was $200,000 at 3 1/2 feet long but 35-40% of that was from the tail length alone because it was a butterfly koi. now wether or not thats true idk u can never be to sure of what u hear in the fish hobby but i do know koi are a remarcable fish full of suprises and little is known about how big they can actually get or how long they can live given the proper conditions. what i do know is if u really want to raise them do lots and lots of research get to know your breeds find a good place to get expensive babies and look to devote atleast 5,000 gallons to raising them. IMO a single koi needs atleast 1,000 to bbe happy but at 1,000 gallons u can certainly have more but to have a nice set up 5,000-10,000 gallons would be an ideal range to start. i know some people who have 15,000-20,000 gallon ponds but they dont even try to raise expensive ones they just really like koi. . and def one of my favorite fish.


----------



## littlefish (Aug 27, 2010)

I know this picture ... is huge


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

Wow, that is one big goldfish. If I had the room I would love one that big.


----------



## Goldies (Sep 27, 2010)

Thank You all guys! i am still a newbie in breeding goldfish... I hope everyone will help me here...


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

koi dont take much to breed just a nice shallow spawning ground and hiding places for the babies


----------



## Goldies (Sep 27, 2010)

Yeah I have some. i separated baby koi in my little pond. My turtles are eating them.


----------



## Goldies (Sep 27, 2010)

My Turtle eat my little fish...


----------



## Chrispixx (Dec 23, 2008)

You want me to read this????????



Revolution1221 said:


> well technically i wouldn't call it a goldfish its a koi much like a goldfish they are carp but so are a lot of other aquarium fish. that particular fish in the picture tho isn't the largest ever recorded while it was only 60 lbs and the largest being in the range of 90. they are the largest goldfish like fish your going to be able to buy and let me tell you they can be worth A LOT when they have the right color and pattern most of the nice ones that will cost you around $50-$100 at only a few inches long will be worth anywhere in the range of $1,000-$10,000 when they reach 18-24 inches realistically depending on how well their pattern and color develop. its not uncommon to see some going for $30,000-$50,000 but u really have to know exactly what to look for when buy them to get ones that can be worth that. Ive got a couple now that i paid $40-$80 for at 3 inches that are shaping up to be worth a couple thousand but i doubt id ever be able to sell them for that without being a well known seller. it can take somewhere around 7-10 years to raise them up to 20+ inches maybe even faster depending on how much and how well u feed them. they have a pretty exponential growth rate mine this summer alone went from about 3-4 inches up to 8 but they slow down the bigger they get. don't expect to raise a koi to the size of the on in that picture in captivity unless youve got a whole lot of time 30+ years at least and a whole lot of room. be expected to max captives out at around 2-2 1/2 feet. from what Ive heard also is that the most expensive koi ever sold was $200,000 at 3 1/2 feet long but 35-40% of that was from the tail length alone because it was a butterfly koi. now weather or not thats true idk u can never be to sure of what u hear in the fish hobby but i do know koi are a remarkable fish full of suprises and little is known about how big they can actually get or how long they can live given the proper conditions. what i do know is if u really want to raise them do lots and lots of research get to know your breeds find a good place to get expensive babies and look to devote atleast 5,000 gallons to raising them. IMO a single koi needs atleast 1,000 to bbe happy but at 1,000 gallons u can certainly have more but to have a nice set up 5,000-10,000 gallons would be an ideal range to start. i know some people who have 15,000-20,000 gallon ponds but they dont even try to raise expensive ones they just really like koi. . and def one of my favorite fish.



Here now i can read it....... this is better.



Revolution1221 said:


> well technically i wouldn't call it a goldfish its a koi much like a goldfish they are carp but so are a lot of other aquarium fish. that particular fish in the picture tho isn't the largest ever recorded while it was only 60 lbs and the largest being in the range of 90.
> 
> they are the largest goldfish like fish your going to be able to buy and let me tell you they can be worth A LOT when they have the right color and pattern most of the nice ones that will cost you around $50-$100 at only a few inches long will be worth anywhere in the range of $1,000-$10,000 when they reach 18-24 inches realistically depending on how well their pattern and color develop.
> 
> ...



If you do a long post be curtious... break it up a bit.


----------



## fishloverzj (May 3, 2010)

That fish looks a little big to be thirty pounds... It would be cool though. If you're into big goldies, go with lionheads. they run about 14 bucks at petsmart (if you'e in the US) and measure up to 20" and have a much smaller housing requirement.....


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

Chrispixx said:


> You want me to read this????????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you dont have to read it. it wasn't directed at you and i typed it on my phone not worried about breaking it up it reads just as easy.


----------



## Goldies (Sep 27, 2010)

Thank You Guys.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

fishloverzj said:


> That fish looks a little big to be thirty pounds... It would be cool though. If you're into big goldies, go with lionheads. they run about 14 bucks at petsmart (if you'e in the US) and measure up to 20" and have a much smaller housing requirement.....


i believe it was around 60 lbs acourding to the yahoo news article i read about it. if u search for my previous posts i have one called wow where i posted the article.


----------



## Goldies (Sep 27, 2010)

Good morning. I have my big goldfish now.


----------



## fishloverzj (May 3, 2010)

what kind is he? did you take my advice????


----------



## Goldies (Sep 27, 2010)

It's a lionhead my friend. I love it!


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

I would suggest that folks take a second glance at that picture. Chances are it is not terribly real. For one thing a fish with that kind of weight would not be held so easily in front of yourself like that, it is a size and shape that would be making things "awkward" in terms of holding it. That fish is also incredibly uniformly colored. I'm not sure if you all have noticed but the fish with the bigger scales tend to have some color variation through them especially when they get bigger. 

That does not mean it is not real, it means I am highly skeptical. I am not skeptical that a fish could grow that big at all, even a goldfish or koi. If that fish is alive then that picture is truly a miracle with an awfully cooperative fish.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

Obsidian said:


> I would suggest that folks take a second glance at that picture. Chances are it is not terribly real. For one thing a fish with that kind of weight would not be held so easily in front of yourself like that, it is a size and shape that would be making things "awkward" in terms of holding it. That fish is also incredibly uniformly colored. I'm not sure if you all have noticed but the fish with the bigger scales tend to have some color variation through them especially when they get bigger.
> 
> That does not mean it is not real, it means I am highly skeptical. I am not skeptical that a fish could grow that big at all, even a goldfish or koi. If that fish is alive then that picture is truly a miracle with an awfully cooperative fish.


koi are farely easy to handle with not much struggle when they get larger. i have always transferd our larger koi by hand when we move them in the fall and spring its much eaiser and they tend to bleed when u net them. i do agree that it would be difficult to hold a fish that size tho but at 60 lbs its not to terribly bad the guy i work with is a big cat fisher and he has pictures of himself holding a 72 lbs cat like infront of himself so not impossible. (2 lbs off the state record btw lol) but according to the yahoo news article i read about the picture stated that after being analized by experts they say they have no reason to believe the picture is fake. and a koi expert also said that the color may apear bright and seem unrealistic but it is actually very common for them to look like that. in the picture he is also using a trick to make the fish apear a little bigger by holding it out infront of himself making his body seem smaller. fake or not its not impossible for koi to get that big given the right circumstances the largest ever documented was 90 some odd lbs.


----------



## Goldies (Sep 27, 2010)

Good night guys. I have no sleep with my sick fish.


----------



## Goldies (Sep 27, 2010)

Yes I took your advice,. Thanks so much... I have a very big japanese carp... but I am not still contented. I still want to have the biggest Goldfeish in the Worl


----------



## Goldies (Sep 27, 2010)

fishloverzj said:


> what kind is he? did you take my advice????


yes i did it  Thank You so much...


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

Goldies said:


> yes i did it  Thank You so much...


if you got a japanese carp it wasn't his advise lol he suggested a lionhead goldfish. a japanese carp is a koi.


----------

